# My Bayside Blue R34 GTR @ Vivid - Sydney, Australia



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Most recent shot of my Bayside Blue R34 GTR @ Vivid Sydney, Australia.

Vivid is a light show which occurs annually in the heart of Sydney city.

High Resolution version is available on my website - www.tunedinternational.com

Cheers.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice car mate, but i'm afraid we will need more pictures lol  
Looks stunning!


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Do you have rubbing issues on full lock on the 19" SLs with the car lowered so much?

Lovely car!


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

looks awesome mate, hope I spot it arouns as I move to Sydney on the 16th.

neil


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Awsome pic mate.... Looks amazing.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool pics


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Fantastic picture.


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

a nice r32 as well on the site... sadly puts mine to shame 

The King Of The Hill (Est. 1989) | Tuned. International


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I do like that! Great picture


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Very Very NICE!


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

awesome


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

My new wallpaper!


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

All 34's should look like this one


----------

